# Army Painting Challenge - December 2014.



## Tawa

Ok guys, here's your December thread for the Army Painting Challenge 2014-2015.

Good luck! :good:http://www.heresy-online.net//uk.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Tawa

This month will be a second squad of IJA riflemen for me :good:

Pics to follow. 


EDIT: Here's that pic. :good:


----------



## Iraqiel

Well, I've got two more bullgryns and Nork Deddog currently underway, but I think I will instead put forward another Valkyrie. Pictures to follow!


----------



## SwedeMarine

This will be my contribution for the month.


----------



## R_Squared

I've been waiting for this to start to submit my first entry. I'm about to start a bunch of Grots, or a Trukk. Maybe both. I'll upload some pics shortly.


----------



## Relise

This month I'll get a Spatga done. Much needed ranged weapon unit. Basically it vomits over its target !!!


----------



## SwedeMarine

@Relise what game system is that for? Warmachine?


----------



## Relise

SwedeMarine said:


> @Relise what game system is that for? Warmachine?


No its a little known system called Relics done by Tor Gaming. It's a much smaller game than 40K so more skirmish and plays quicker. I find it a lot of fun.

More details and links to the website etc are in the intro to my plog:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=156890


----------



## Mossy Toes

Shooting for the former but may end up only, aha, doing the latter portion of them:


----------



## Relise

And the Spatga is finished ready for varnishing 😄 which leaves me lots of time to get stuck into some half finished marines left over from last years challenge!


----------



## Nordicus

Allright, now that those Helbrute weapons are out of the way, let's mix it up for a change.

Having painted Chaos Space Marines since May, I'm going to devote this month to my Daemons again. In addition, I will be painting my first non-GW model I have ever bought for my armies.

These models are from Titan Forge and will be my two new Daemon Prince of Nurgle!


----------



## Iraqiel

Awesome stuff so far. I'm afraid I'm going to have to pull a RL card this month, got to go and get married!


----------



## Nordicus

Iraqiel said:


> got to go and get married!


Holy shit, congratulations man!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hopefully I'll get these guys done.







Red primed and just starting baseing the parts that will be other colours. 
Is this okay for a b4?


----------



## Relise

Iraqiel said:


> Awesome stuff so far. I'm afraid I'm going to have to pull a RL card this month, got to go and get married!


Pathetic excuse!! Start the marriage as you mean to go on ;-)

Only joking! Congratulations- enjoy your big day.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Iraqiel said:


> Awesome stuff so far. I'm afraid I'm going to have to pull a RL card this month, got to go and get married!


Grats Mate! best of luck


----------



## Tawa

Iraqiel said:


> Awesome stuff so far. I'm afraid I'm going to have to pull a RL card this month, got to go and get married!


Well fuck me sideways and call me Dorothy! You kept that one quiet! Gratz! :good:



DaisyDuke said:


> Hopefully I'll get these guys done.
> View attachment 959960554
> 
> Red primed and just starting baseing the parts that will be other colours.
> Is this okay for a b4?


Yeah, fine by me


----------



## SwedeMarine

Wow so tonight isnt even the 10th and ill be getting coat of paint on my Dread to start off. This is going to be great . Weapons wont be magnetized however. I don t trust myself with drilling into them at all. unless i can come up with something clever.


----------



## Iraqiel

Thanks guys! I'll stop hijacking the thread, but all the best for the chrissy period and good luck with this month's entries!


----------



## R_Squared

I think I'm up against it in this competition, especially as I've only been painting for a few months. I've tried out a couple of new things with varying success, a couple of blends but most notably the bases.
I thought I'd base them in keeping with the season and do my first Snow bases. I used baking powder, pva glue and white acrylic paint rather than flock.
I'm going to turn my attention to the Trukk next, not sure I'll get it done though as I'm likely to get busy over Christmas.


----------



## Tawa

Nice work R 

You can enter two units next month, which would put you at seven at the end of the APC in May. Not enough to complete, but still a respectable amount of work for a late start :good:


----------



## Nordicus

This month is going way too fast - I'll get some more work done this weekend.


----------



## SwedeMarine

I'm actually about halfway through with the ironclad and I'm really liking how he is turning out.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hopefully will find the time before crimbo to finish highlighting the red and do some trophy work. Just one last push then :victory:
Also I never realised how much more detailed the Khorne bezerkers are than the standard csm, and you get two more guy's!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

It's a bit late in the month, but I only got my hands on this the other day. A 105mm howitzer for my US marines.


----------



## Nordicus

And here we go; Two completed Daemon Prince of Nurgle.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Very nice work as always Nord. They are Properly Nurgly. 

Here is my own entry! Actually pretty happy with how he turned out


----------



## Mossy Toes

Going to have to use a RL card. I forget whether or not this means I'll have to do two entries January to stay in the running... but I'll try to finish two in either case.


----------



## Nordicus

SwedeMarine said:


> Here is my own entry! Actually pretty happy with how he turned out


You can be - Yellow is a bitch to make nice to look at, and you did a really good job on that one :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Nordicus said:


> You can be - Yellow is a bitch to make nice to look at, and you did a really good job on that one :good:


Thanks. Honestly I don't have any problems painting yellow anymore. It used to be a huge pain but ive done it so much that I dont even think about it anymore. It's all the other colors that screw me up now .


----------



## Tawa

Due to the Xmas/NY shenanigans this month, the December APC Thread shall remain open until January 11th 2015.

That's one extra day for Xmas Eve & Day, Boxing Day, NY Eve & NY Day on top of the usual +6. Enjoy! :good:

All the best,
T


----------



## SwedeMarine

When are you going to open January's? Ive got my units ready to go  but I dont want to start till the thread is up


----------



## Tawa

Hey Swede 
The January thread will be unaffected and opened up on January 1st for anybody that's ready to go :good:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Whew, might actually be able to blitz this month, then!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Awesome! Then I look.forward to this month


----------



## R_Squared

Groovy, but I'm Ok now, managed to go all out and finish up the Trukk in the end anyway. It was a right ball ache in places, I learnt a lot about putting these things together, especially when it comes to following the instructions which don't seem to show the easiest way for some reason. I probably wasted a lot of time painting up parts that end up being invisible anyway. Things like the skull gearstick, and driver's control panel which, in hindsight, I could have saved myself quite a bit of time. However, I did get to practice my skills, so as far as I am concerned, it was effort well spent anyway.
Got some new bits over Christmas and a big mob of boyz still to do which should give me plenty of entrants to last me until the end of the competition. May even catch up a bit. :grin:


----------



## Howzaa

Well as ever here's my entry pleased with the robes not as much the sword but still looks pretty good imho. So I'll stick with it and try and figure out what I want to paint in Jan.


----------



## Terricus

1 tyrannocite, 4 ravenors, 8 genestealers all in the color of leviathan by the end of this month.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Tawa said:


> Due to the Xmas/NY shenanigans this month, the December APC Thread shall remain open until January 11th 2015.
> 
> That's one extra day for Xmas Eve & Day, Boxing Day, NY Eve & NY Day on top of the usual +6. Enjoy! :good:
> 
> All the best,
> T


Just noticed this now. Well done that man. I thought I'd have to use my first RL card, but this makes that unnecassary. I should get it done over the weekend.


----------



## DaisyDuke

*Khorne bezerkers*

Got these guys done this morning.































Enjoy


----------



## Nordicus

Those look amazing man - I really like the contrast you got going on them. The blue shoulderpads and the red armor goes really well together.

Great job :good:


----------



## Terricus

Coming along


----------



## Tawa

_Here Lies 
R. L. Card No.2
Treasured Safety Net of Tawa._​

Eurgh. Been ill as fuck for around a week, so there's absolutely no way the rifle squad is getting finished. January's entries are also sat on the desk looking unloved......


----------



## Tawa

That's your lot, and (yet) another extra day to boot! 


Closed.


----------

